# String noise on PSE Brute X



## Harvest (Feb 13, 2011)

Put some Cat Whiskers on the string.

Sent from my LG-P500h using Tapatalk


----------



## Quizzle (Feb 17, 2013)

take your hand and bump the cams. if they make a noise there's a loose screw I had the same problem and took it into a shop. loose screw on my pse was making noise when I shot. sounded like string noise. hope this helps


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Quizzle said:


> take your hand and bump the cams. if they make a noise there's a loose screw I had the same problem and took it into a shop. loose screw on my pse was making noise when I shot. sounded like string noise. hope this helps


Fixed a ton of PSE bows in the shop, not really fixed but just tightened the module screws lol I second this statement


----------



## rjwillow (Jun 18, 2013)

Brute, stinger and older BM stock strings can be a little "twangy" without any type of silencers. Leeches, whiskers and even old school yarn with work wonders.
Also, run the string stop just barely touching or with a tiny gap of a business or credit card at most.
Mod screws cam maker a sizzling sound when loose. But look at the mods themselves as well. I have seen mods that were not sitting flush and the mod screws were locktighted or glued in place. Made an awful sound even thought there was no rattle...
This being said, a quality set of strings will do more to quiet the bow. I have made sets out od 8125G, trophy and 8190 for a few brutes, my stinger and supra and for a BMXL and almost all of them were quiet without silencers at all. My stinger is the quietest bow I've ever heard with all 8190. It was to the point that all I heard was a click from my spot hogg rest. I've since gone back to a whisker Biskit and all you hear is a little "swish". If I ever put the g5 rest back on, I doubt there will be any sound other and the moving air...  Good luck
rich


----------



## bingerarcher (Aug 9, 2009)

There was a guy shooting a Brute at the club last night that made an awful noise. I suggested he check his mod and gave him an allen set to tighten. The mod was loose. Now the bow is very quite.


----------



## weweber3 (Jan 12, 2013)

Really frustrating that I have to do something to the bow to take the noise out. I would prefer add-ons, whiskers, etc to take a quiet bow to 'really quiet' - not from noisy to quiet.


----------



## rjwillow (Jun 18, 2013)

If there is nothing wrong with the bow such as loose mod screws, the mods not seated correctly or a bad string... the bow should be pretty quiet. The brute comes with vibrachecks on the limbs. If they are there try moving them anywhere from the middle of the limb to within an inch of the cam. There is a sweet spot that calms down the vibration the best. If you are the experimenting type... after you have made sure that the bow checks out ok... Grab a roll of knitting yarn. Wrap some yarn around your fingers 5-6 times so you have 5 or 6 loops that are about 4-5 inches long. Tie the loops to your string right around the middle of the yarn. Do the sting first in between the top idler and your peep. Shoot it and see how much reduction in noise you get. You can add another to the bottom of the string a few inches up from the bottom cam and note the results. Then you cam move to the cables and add smaller 2-3" loops. You can even use the yarn to tie the loops on as this will be temporary anyway. With yarn on all the string and cable areas, the bow should be VERY quiet. Quiet enough to find other sources of noise. If the yarn does the job, you can get whiskers or press the bow and put the yarn loops right in the string. But if the yarn does work, it will also be telling you that the string/cables are the issue and a set of quality strings will be much quieter...
have fun
rich


----------



## weweber3 (Jan 12, 2013)

I am headed back to Cabela's tomorrow to work with Archery Dept Manager - I talked to him yesterday. Hopefully we can work this out tomorrow. It's a 2 hour drive.


----------



## rjwillow (Jun 18, 2013)

Any word on what was up with the bow? Just curious...


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

Ditto. My BruteX is a shush-puppy... I hope the OP gets his issue settled.



rjwillow said:


> Any word on what was up with the bow? Just curious...


----------



## rjwillow (Jun 18, 2013)

Yup... I hear you... My stinger and my buddies brute are stupid quiet. But both have non factory strings. How about you?


Powhatan said:


> Ditto. My BruteX is a shush-puppy... I hope the OP gets his issue settled.


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm still shooting my factory strings, but am preparing to upgrade as soon as possible. Don't mean to hijack the OP, but what what strings did you go with for your Stinger and your bud's Brute?



rjwillow said:


> Yup... I hear you... My stinger and my buddies brute are stupid quiet. But both have non factory strings. How about you?


----------



## rjwillow (Jun 18, 2013)

I guess I started the hijack by asking you about your strings...  But I make my own. I like 8190 and/or 8190 string and trophy for the cable. I've played with all different materials and found that 8190 is quiet all by itself and makes for a soft, fast shot. I don't sell strings. But there are literally dozens of great builders here on AT. 60X, Ray Knight and Breathn are the ones that come to mind on top. But that's just me... Make sure you have the idler wheel area served when you get your next set...
later
rich


Powhatan said:


> I'm still shooting my factory strings, but am preparing to upgrade as soon as possible. Don't mean to hijack the OP, but what what strings did you go with for your Stinger and your bud's Brute?


----------



## weweber3 (Jan 12, 2013)

rjwillow said:


> Any word on what was up with the bow? Just curious...


I canceled the trip to Cabela's. Friend of friend lives about 20 minutes away and I am heading over there this Thursday. It is the guy from mach1archery.com . I will update after Thursday.


----------



## rjwillow (Jun 18, 2013)

Cool... good luck
rich


----------



## ndm (Apr 7, 2012)

I would definitely look at the mod screws being loose. Just tonight I was putting on a new set of strings and tuning my brother in laws Brute X. I took his dl down a half inch and and the mod screws were so loose I can't believe they hadn't fallen out. This is the first time this bow has been worked on from the factory.


----------



## WGNF911 (Apr 15, 2013)

My mod screws were loose and made a horrible racket. Tightened them up and now I check em about once a week. I've also added a Torx driver set to my kit bag. 

As for the strings, I'm replacing mine because they keep getting cut at the peep (see Brute X owners thread). But I thought mine was louder than it should be. I moved the string stop back until it was touching the string but not pushing it. I also added a small bowjax dampener and a limbsaver dampener to the string stop shaft. I took off the limb dampeners that came with it and but bowjax riser dampeners at the very top and bottom of the risers so they contact the limb pockets. I also put a small whisker on my cable below the string stop. By my measurements, I dropped from ~83 db to ~75 db. 

I probably should have done one change at a time to see which of those things actually helped. Hindsight right? I also increased the weight by about a pound. I'm going to increase my arrow weights by about 10gn (395ish to 405). I've read that heavy arrows really quiet down a string. I'll let you know how the new strings work out. 
-Wayne


----------



## weweber3 (Jan 12, 2013)

Had the bow looked over last night and checked out. No loose screws or any obvious vibration.

Put a monkey tail near the top of the string and one near the bottom. Boom... quiet.

I know that had been recommended several times here, being new I wanted a more trained pair of eyes to make sure no real problems existed on the bow. 

I will likely replace the strings after this hunting season - I have 500+ shots through the bow already and I still have to get the broadheads dialed in.

Thank you all for chipping in - hopefully this thread can help others in the future.


----------



## WGNF911 (Apr 15, 2013)

I thought about monkey tails but a wise old archer told me to keep extra stuff off the string to keep the speed up. In other words, more stuff on the string means slower arrows. Did you happen to chrono your arrows or have you noticed a Chang in trajectory?

Also, did you happen to measure the sound? I use iAnalyzerlite on my iPhone. I haven't bought the full version. But, I enjoy this because it measures decibals across the entire spectrum. That's great because deer (and humans for that matter) hear certain frequency ranges than others. So, not only do you have to keep the bow quiet but you have to keep it quiet at those frequencies. I found the info in a study that looked into the efficacy of the deer whistlers that you put on cars. What they found is deer don't hear in that freq range haha. At any rate, I'm sure I'm heeling out too much. Oh, and I recommend you have someone measure from a safe place downrange. It's great hearing the arrow on the recording too. You'll find out how loud those blazers really are


----------

